# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة فك التكشيرة >  نكت صعايده جامده اوىىىىىىى؟؟؟

## eslamko_86

*لية الصعيدي الصغير أذكي من الصعيدي الكبير .؟؟؟؟؟ لأنة مابقالوش كتير صعيدي
__________________________

كيف تعرف البواب الصعيدي ....؟؟؟؟؟ يقوم بتنظيف المصعد في كل دور
__________________________

صعيدي سألوة أية رأيك في الزواج المبكر...؟؟؟؟ قال لهم في أي ساعة
__________________________

أية هو المكتوب علي قاع زجاجة المياه الغازيه في الصعيد...؟؟؟؟ مكتوب : الفتح
من الناحية الأخري.
__________________________

صعيدي لغي موعده مع الدكتور لأنة مريض
__________________________

مره واحد بلديتنا طوبه جت في صدره بص وراه
__________________________
واحد بلدياتنا عمل 2 إيميل، واحد دوت كوم للشتاء وواحد نص كوم للصيف
_______________________
مره واحد بلديتنا كان بيدق مسمار فى الحائط فالمسمار وقع منه فقال له :تعالى
فلم يجي, فقال له: تعالي فلم يجى. فراح بلديتنا رامي على المسمار شوية مسمامير
وقال: هاتوه.
_____________________
اربعه بلدياتنا بيلعبو علي الطريق السريع الي العربيه تخبطه مرتين يطلع بره
________________________
عشرين واحد من بلدياتنا غرقوا في غواصه ليه؟؟ سمكه خبطت عليهم!!
_______________________
واحد بلدياتنا عازم صحابه على السطح ليه؟ أصدقاء سطحيين
___________________
واحد بلدياتنا رجع من امريكا قاعد بيحكي لأبوه وأمه الحاجات الغريبة اللى
شافها .
- دانا شفت هناك واحد وقع من فوق عمارة طويييلة.. قعد ثلاث ايام لحد ما وصل
الأرض.
أمه سألته: طيب مات ؟؟
ابوه رد عليها: ثلاث أيام لا يأكل ولا يشرب .. أكيد يموت
_______________________
واحد بلدياتنا عنده ارق ومش عارف ينام....قال له صاحبه عندي لك طريقة للنوم
مؤكدة...عد من واحد الى خمس ميه... بلدياتنا مكدبش خبر... وأول ما الدنيا ليلت
راح للسرير وبدا يعد .. واحد .. اثنين .. ولما وصـل الى ميه وتسعة وتسعين ...
جـاه النوم … قـام غـسـل وشه ورجــع للـسـريـر يـكـمـل الـعـد
____________________
بلدياتنا تاجروا في الموز خسروا علشان
بيرمو الموز المعوج
______________________
واحد بلدياتنا في مسابقة من سيربح المليون اتصل بصديق وقال له الو محمدين
معانا 30 ثانية رايك احذف اجابتين ولا استخدم الجمهور!
________________________
بلدياتنا مبيعرفشى يعوم وقع فى البحر مات محروق
____________________
واحد بلدياتنا وقع في خلاط الأسمنت طلع منه قال يخرب بيت الملاهي.
______________________
مرة طفل بلدياتنا راح للبقال فقال لة عمو عندك الشوكلاتة ام ربع جنية قال لة
البقال نعم عندى فقال الطفل طيب بكام
_____________________
واحد بلدياتنا رجع من السفر لقى الشقة مليانه صراصير.. غير قفل الباب
_____________________
واحد بلدياتنا اشتري كمبيوتر... شال الماوس وحط جاموسة
___________________
بلدياتنا أول مرة يشوف واحد فلبيني قال يا بخته ده شبعان نوم
______________________
واحد بلدياتنا راح يتمشى جابوه من على الحدود
______________________
مرة واحد بلدياتنا عرف ان الجلد موضة مشى عريان
___________________
جماعة بلدياتنا عملوا أتوبيس بالعرض عشان يركبون كلهم قدام
____________
اتنين بلدياتنا عاوزين يشربو سجاير ومش معاهم قالو ندخل ميتم بيوزعو سجاير
هناك ، دخلو قعدو جمب واحد فى الصوان بيدخن قال الاول : انفاس معدودة وقال
التانى : كلنا لها رد الراجل : محدش واخد منها حاجة
___________________
مره واحد بلدياتنا ركب دماغه عمل حادثه
_______________
مرة واحد بلدياتنا نزل في محطة الرمل رجلة غرزت
________________
واحد بلديتنا اتعزم على حفلة تنكرية بعت اخوه
___________________
واحد بلدياتنا دخل جنينة الحيوانات ودخل راسه في قفص الاسد، الحارس جري عليه
قاله انت بتعمل ايه، قاله ايه يابا يعني هناكله.
___________________
واحد بلديتنا كبر دماغه معرفش يخرجها من التيشرت* 



*احلى** تحيه لاقدع ناس.. الصعاديه اصحاب الاصاله وخفة الدم واتمنى ميزعلوش منى*

----------


## aynad

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههه
خخخخخخخخخخخخخ
جميلة يا اسلاااااااااااااااام هههههههههههههههه*

----------


## سـلـوى

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههه.....الخ
جميلة جدا
اضحك الله قلبك دائما
تسلم يا اسلام

----------


## sea_wolf

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ماشى يا عم 
يا عم انت اغلب المنتدى صعايدة وانت الى جبتو لنفسك

----------


## eslamko_86

شكرا ليكى يا ايناد على المشاركه 

 مين عندنا باشمهنسه عسوله اهلا اهلا اهلا وشكر للمشاركه 
sea_wolf  اما انت بقى شكلك كده صعيدى وناوى تاخد بالتار بص يا عم انا فى المنصوره الوقتى وشكرا ليك على المشاركه

----------


## kabo45

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههه 
جامدهههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههه جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
شكرا اسلام

----------


## eslamko_86

شكرا يا جماعه للرد وعلى فكره يا سىىىىىىىىىى انا هجى عندكم الغردقه انشاء الله 8 /3 عاوز تظبطنى بقىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى

----------


## احمد التوماسكى

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوة اوى النكت دى

----------


## ساحرة سمراء

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
             نكت جميلة ميرسي يا إسلام شكرا ليك
                          ساحرة سمراء

----------


## sayed-khalifa

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هذا عنوان موقع لتجميع توقيعات لإغلاق غرفة في البال توك تسيئ إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
أرجو الإهتمام
http://ntnt5.net/Paltalk/





نصيحه يا شباب وبنات..لو قرأت سوره الملك كل يوم قبل النوم تكون ونيسك فى القبر وتحميك من عذاب القبر 
الى يوم القيامه.. انشرها لاصدقائك لعل تكون سبب دخولك ودخولى الجنه **الفاتحة تمنع غضب الله **. وسورة يس تمنع عطش يوم القيامة ** وسورة الملك تمنع عذاب القبر*** وسورة الكوثر تمنع الخصومة *** وسورة الكافرون تمنع الكفر عند الموت*** وسورة الاخلاص تمنع النفاق *** وسورة الفلق تمنع الحسد ***وسورة الناس تمنع الوسواس ***

                                    اقسمت عليك بالعزيز الجبار ان ترسلها لكل الموجودين عندك حتي لو انا

( وَالذَّاكِرِينَ اللَّهَ كَثِيرًا وَالذَّاكِرَاتِ أَعَدَّ اللَّهُ لَهُم مَّغْفِرَةً وَأَجْرًا عَظِيمًا

----------


## the_chemist

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هعهعهعهعهعهعهعهعهعهعهع

ايه دا يا إسلام

تسلم يدك يا وِلد

----------


## خالد السودانى

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوين جدااااااااااااا :Evil 2:

----------


## خالد السودانى

9ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههه
هههمهههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## خالد السودانى

العظيم الذى يبتسم عندما تكون دموعه على وشك الانهيار

----------


## M!sS Roro

:: 

ثــآآنكس .. ,,

----------


## asmaa/m

_احم احم نحن هنا_
_المنتدى مليان صعابدة على فكر ة يعنى_
_ممكن يشتكو لوزير اليئة_ 
_ببس انقذت نفسك بسطر الاخير_

----------


## خالد السودانى

مدير مدرسة عمل فرح وزع على المعازيم ارقام جلوس 

غبى راح امريكا لقى كل الشباب لابسين تشيرت مكتوب عليه سفن اب /كوكاكولا/بيبسى/راح كتب على الجلابيه (عصير قصب)

واحد غبى عينوه مدير ملجا ايتام اول قرار اخده اجتماع لاولياء الامور

غبي راح يودع نقوده في البنك لقاه مغلق قام دخل الفلوس من تحت الباب

----------


## بركان الغضب

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مشكور يا سمسوم

----------


## بركان الغضب

مره واحد اتنين تلاته راحو امريكا رجعوا ون تو سرى

----------


## بركان الغضب

الف تحيه الى الصعايده وادبهم واخلاقهم

----------


## الامير المصرى55

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

جمدا جدا يا ماااااان

----------


## sound.love

* 
هههههههههههههههههههههه جامدين مووووووووووووووووت*

----------


## sound.love

G2mden mooooooooooooot

----------


## khaledhh

جميلة يا اسلاااااااااااااااام هههههههههههههههه 
__________________

( وَالذَّاكِرِينَ اللَّهَ كَثِيرًا وَالذَّاكِرَاتِ أَعَدَّ اللَّهُ لَهُم مَّغْفِرَةً وَأَجْرًا عَظِيمًا )

----------


## msaad2

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

   مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور ياغالـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى ،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،
  ولو ان الصعيدة هم اذكى ناس فى الوقت الحالى مفيش واحد فيهم يخش فى اى مجال الى وينجح ،،،،،،،،،،،

----------


## koko_alaabed

والله أنا مابطلتش ضحك 
تسلم إيدك
أنا معايا واحد صعيدى بجد تمشى عليه النكت دى كلها 
لو شوفته وكلمته تقول عليه قفل قفل
خد دى بقى:
مرة واحد صعيدى نزل الترعة البلهاريسيا طلعت تحلل
مرة واحد صعيدى خلع العمة فقد الداكرة
مرة واحد صعيدى بياكل بإيدة الشمال قالوله الشيطان بياكل معاك حط سم فى الأكل
وتحياتى للجميع

----------


## tarek_ba7r

جميله جدا  وإليكم إضافه   واحد كان واقف قدام الكعبه وبيدعي : يارب سامحني علي كل كلمه وحشه قلتها في حق الصعايده . ف في واحد صعيدي جنبه ساله : لو سمحت هي القبله من فين . قال : شفت يارب هما إلي بيستفزوني .

----------


## redabond20

*عظيم ورائع منتدى أبناء مصر (عظيمة يا مصر)*

----------


## وفاء علاء

هههههههههههههههههه
شكرا على النكت الحلوة

----------


## the_chemist

*طيب نسمع دى

مرة واحد بلدياتنا واقف يدعى بحُرقة يارب ترزقنى بولد

يارب يكون ولد

قام رد عليه واحدوقال له: مش لما تتجوز الأول*

----------


## عاطف احمد

اضحك الله قلبك دائما

----------


## ماجدة2011

ههههههههههه
نكت حلوة

----------


## saud saeed

سلام عليكم يا حلوين كل شيئ يجى من الصعيدهحلو ودمهم خفيف على المعده برافوووووووووووووو

----------


## راس البر

ههههههههههههه
يااااااااة كل دة عن الصعايدة
ماشى ماشى
بس ع فكرة معظم النكت بتدل ع ان الصعايدة جاااااااااااااااااااااااااااامدين اوى وحمالين اسية
هههههههههه
انا صعيدية ولى الشرف

----------


## حنين مصر

حلوه بس ربنا يستر وبلاديتنا مايزعلوش منك

----------


## elbasha sherif



----------


## zedibo

واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو

----------


## elbasha sherif



----------

